# Surprisingly not surprised



## Tommaso (Jan 2, 2021)

My boy Cooper is going on 15 months old, which is crazy! Time flies!

This forum has had a lot of great advice, and has been a great resource. 

I was so very concerned with all the minutia of raising him prior to getting him. And I had myself prepared for the most wildly difficult puppy imaginable.

But honestly, none of my fears came to fruition. While he is a handful, he's been well within my capabilities of care. There's barely an issue I wasn't already prepared for, or could easily find a pertinent thread here in the forum.

Perhaps because I've never owned a dog prior, only lived with others' dogs and dog sitting for family. But I'm relieved that overall it's been easier than I'd feared!

Anyway Cooper is doing great, he's taken to training very well and gets along well with most dogs or friends he meets.

The zoomies did stop, the chewing didn't last, the nipping was grown out of, the separation anxiety waned, etc etc. There is indeed a light at the end of the tunnel, as so many replies to stressed out newbies assured us there was!


While my initial lofty training goals had to be readjusted, we're both very happy. We are toying around with starting e collar training, and getting a treadmill for the little athlete.

He loves cuddles, balls, hiking, playing with horses, terrorizing chickens, eating chicken jerky, and ignoring kibble. And balls. Did I say ball? And tennis balls. And treat balls. All balls (honestly a bit too much, it borders on neurotic)

But thanks to all contributing members here, you're all appreciated by me!

Here's some pics of the fella if you actually read this far!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

thanks for the update, nice to see that you both survived puppy hood. he became a handsome boy. lol about terrorizing chickens, i have just imagined him, as i saw mine around a friend`s chicken coop recently, i was glad those birds were behind the bar!


----------



## Pupmum99 (Jan 4, 2022)

The bonds these dogs form with their humans is just so awesome, best friend for life there! Worth all the biting and the pee and the mess haha. Cooper is a handsome boy


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

So funny how V's always look so serious even when they are happy and content. They lack the "smiling" expression many other breeds have. Well, unless they just ran after a heard of deer for 5 minutes and return with a huge smile of exhaustion and pride on their face!


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

@Tommaso, Sir!

What an awesome update! One I can relate so much to!

You became active on the forum, shortly after Aly came into my life and became active. She is now about 17.5 months old.

Balls, Balls, Balls, Balls, Balls, Balls, Balls, Balls, Balls, Balls, Balls, Balls, Balls... Aly to a "T"!!

Gratz, Cooper!! You adopted a worthy human!


----------

